# [TrueNAS] graid problem



## TheBuzzer (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a TrueNAS fileserver and know it is based on freebsd FreeBSD and have this problem happening with it.


```
[root@ottofs1] ~# graid list
Geom name: Intel-0326e6ea
State: DEGRADED
Metadata: Intel
Providers:
1. Name: raid/r0
   Mediasize: 32017043456 (29G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   Subdisks: ada0 (ACTIVE), NONE (NONE)
   Dirty: No
   State: DEGRADED
   Strip: 131072
   Components: 2
   Transformation: RAID1
   RAIDLevel: RAID1
   Label: r0
Consumers:
1. Name: ada0
   Mediasize: 32017047552 (29G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   ReadErrors: 0
   Subdisks: r0(r0):0@0
   State: ACTIVE (ACTIVE)

[root@ottofs1] ~# gpart show ada1
=>      63  62533233  ada1  MBR  (29G)
        63   1930257     1  freebsd  (942M)
   1930320        63        - free -  (31k)
   1930383   1930257     2  freebsd  [active]  (942M)
   3860640      3024        - free -  (1.5M)
   3863664     41328     4  freebsd  (20M)
   3904992  58628241     3  freebsd  (28G)
  62533233        63        - free -  (31k)
```

The RAID for some reason is degraded, I believe this is causing me not being able to upgrade the TrueNAS OS because of the degraded RAID. Does anyone have any clue how to fix this problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: graid problem*

Did you set up a RAID using the motherboard controller?  Even if you did it long ago, that metadata can remain on the disk, ready to cause problems later.

No, this should not cause any problem upgrading the operating system.  However, TrueNAS is only based on FreeBSD, and for upgrade questions, it is really better to ask them.  Also, TrueNAS is a commercial product, and they should offer support for it.


----------

